# Happy Birthday to Poppy and Bette!



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoo! It's so exciting, the pet shop's going to take a hammering after work  who would believe she's a whole year old?! arty:
Is Bette having a treat?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww bless! Happy birthday gorgeous girl! Lots of treats for you today  woof woof! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

​:bday::bday::best_wishes::best_wishes::bday::bday:

Happy Birthday Poppy

Happy anniversary of the day your life with Suze started, Bette

I think we all deserve lots of pictures of Bette and Poppy so that we can really celebrate their special day with them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy Poppy Day!!
And happy bette day!!
Yes lots of pictures please of these lovely 2 enjoying their day! Xx
:best_wishes::star:arty2:arty:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girls!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday girls! I am all for this birthday photo tradition. Bring them on!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy birthday poos! 

Hope you get a tasty treat today


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

arty2::bday: Happy treat eating


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

:best_wishes:arty2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY
AND ANNIVERSARY GORGEOUS GIRLSarty2::best_wishes:


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy birthday, Poppy! I'm sure she'll have a lovely day.

Thank you for all the good wishes! It's hard to believe Bette has Only been here 2 years, and that she's 12 years old. Newest thing is she's now a cuddle-puppy, and sitting in my lap. It only took her 2 years, but I hope it means she trusts me now.

I keep trying to add a picture and wanted to use birthday smilies for Poppy, but I'm crashing every time I try. This is the fourth attempt!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Trying again.










After her latest groom, with modified 'batman' fringe.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND HAPPY GOT YA DAY!!!!! yahoo!!

Two lovely girls, and they share a lovely day! Love the picture of Bette!!! and a cuddle puppy! gosh Suze! you have finaly won her over, now just to find her special spot


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND HAPPY GOT YA DAY!!!!! yahoo!!
> 
> Two lovely girls, and they share a lovely day! Love the picture of Bette!!! and a cuddle puppy! gosh Suze! you have finaly won her over, now just to find her special spot


Ha! Still no luck on the thumpy spot, Mo!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have a wonderful day you two lovely Poos.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Poppy!!!:bday: and Happy I live with Suze Day to little Bette!!arty:arty2:

Hope you both have a lovely spoiled cockapoo day!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous bette - now we just need poppy, come on mr walnut - put that camera to some good use! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bette is just beautiful. I love her little green brithday bow. What will she do for a birthday treat?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Bette is just beautiful. I love her little green brithday bow. What will she do for a birthday treat?


I made her some liver treats, which is quite a lot, it's so stinky and slimy. Yuck!
She's had company already, and we're going to visit a friend later. She's having a good day.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous bette - now we just need poppy, come on mr walnut - put that camera to some good use! X


OK OK - leave it with me. 
She won't keep still long enough.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

There you go - Newly groomed and smelling sweet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous poppy - she's so cute with her white tipping.
Hope you've all had a good day - how quick has the last 10 months gone?? Time for poo number 2??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poppy looks gorgeous - very clean and soft 
I love her blanket - it makes me think of Newmarket and thoroughbreds going out to exercise in the dawn mist.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a beautiful girl, she is gorgeous!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poppy looks adorable so clean and well groomed! The perfect little birthday girl ha! Love the little white tuff on top of her head


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy birthday Poppy x x 

Can you believe they are 1 years old already?!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The birthday girl got a trip to Pets at Home and a run on the beach at sunset.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, that is a ginormous beach! Lucky Poppy.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

KGr said:


> Happy birthday Poppy x x
> 
> Can you believe they are 1 years old already?!


Not in the slightest Kirstie, it doesn't feel like more than a few months and it's been really weird just telling people! She's finally passed out for the evening!  how's Pip's recall going? Poppy's had a bit of an issue with that lately 



Marzi said:


> Poppy looks gorgeous - very clean and soft
> I love her blanket - it makes me think of Newmarket and thoroughbreds going out to exercise in the dawn mist.


Thank you, she is incredibly soft and yes it is! It's a Newmarket (Horsewear) and the most luxurious fleece ever, you can get little dog coats too, I'm tempted 



Tinman said:


> Gorgeous poppy - she's so cute with her white tipping.
> Hope you've all had a good day - how quick has the last 10 months gone?? Time for poo number 2??


Not tempted in the slightest with her behaviour of late Tracey, she's been a little disobedient madam! I have a dozen three year olds ignoring me all day so I need my hairy friends at home to respect me (and yes that includes the walnut)  Ask me next week though and I'll probably say he'll yeah 



dio.ren said:


> Poppy looks adorable so clean and well groomed! The perfect little birthday girl ha! Love the little white tuff on top of her head


Thank you Renee, I can never believe how white she is underneath the general layer of filth we allow to accumulate (got told off for matts we'd not spotted too )


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She got a little birthday monkey from PAH and she's already loved it so much it's ear has come off (soon it will be see no evil, hear no evil etc!)


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Marion- Pips's recall has got a little better which is mainly down to the cooked chicken liver in the treat bag & me using the dog whistle a lot more. She still has her moments & I have to say I am a lot more focused when I take her out. 

Fingers crossed it's just a phase they are both going through!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like you have both had a lovely day being spoilt :best_wishes:arty2:


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy B'Day Ladies   !!!


----------

